# What “Soaring Gun Violence Numbers?”



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A link filled with fact that is worth a read.



> What surge in gun violence? Well, we have violence due to gun control, as in the District of Columbia, Baltimore, Hartford, and of course the poster city for violence, Chicago.But overall, firearms facilitated violence is still in decline.
> 
> Thanks to the relaxed gun laws, sales of almost 200 million new guns, and the trend to buying defensive firearms first that have occurred since January 1, 1993.
> 
> ...


What ?Soaring Gun Violence Numbers?? | Extrano's Alley, the facts about gun control, guns, and more


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sadly this is not the case in CA since Moonbeam is releasing violent prisoners left and right.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems the criminals are pandered and the victims are blamed when preyed upon, the liberal mindset.....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

crime rate is likely to continue rising - the welfare crackdown beginning to kick in - immigration reform is going to be taking hold across the board on the illegals - the ones that were even half way legit will be crooking to stay alive ....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Guys did you not see, gun violence is on the rise. One of Moonbeam's jewels the ever peaceful Fresno erupted and people were killed. That is just the reason CA should be an open carry state.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In case folks missed it, the overall crime rate continues to go down as it has for the past 25 years, but that certain population centers are experiencing a rise.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> In case folks missed it, the overall crime rate continues to go down as it has for the past 25 years, but that certain population centers are experiencing a rise.


Yes, the Liberal ones.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

